
Connect the Dots - barredo
http://daringfireball.net/2012/05/connect_the_dots
======
drcode
Gruber is arguing that AT&T ran an active campaign to steer people away from
HTC phones because HTC let hobbyists unlock their phones. That seems
unrealistic.

